# (tut) How to get back to stock boot animation.



## undzis (Oct 5, 2011)

I see a lot of ppl that are on custom roms that would like stock animation and sound back. So i figured i would share this. I take no credit for this. Im just simply rewriting and summerizing what i found over in the Stratosphere section. Credit goess to icebear for finding the files and to buffaloquinn for posting what to do with them. You can find that thread here

Download stock files here 

In Root Explorer (or other file manager)
Navigate to /system/media/
(change to R/W)
In /system/media/
Rename bootsamsung.qmg -> bootsamsung.bak
Rename bootsamsungloop.qmg -> bootsamsungloop.bak
Copy bootani.qmg and bootsamsungloop.qmg (from wherever you have them) to the /system/media/ directory
Rename bootani.qmg -> bootsamsung.qmg
In /system/etc/
Replace the PowerOn.wav file with stock Droid version (If your on infinity rom or another rom that doesnt have boot sound. Then just add the wav file to the /system/etc/ directory)
Change back to R/O
Reboot to the Droid animation


----------

